# First time hiking



## lebanesemommy (Jul 13, 2018)

Indio at 9 months old. Loved his hiking experience and really enjoyed his freedom!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Looks like a very happy Indio. oh yes, they love hiking!


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

lebanesemommy said:


> Indio at 9 months old. Loved his hiking experience and really enjoyed his freedom!



Not to hijack this thread, but where did you find that nice jacket for your V?

Many thx in advance


----------



## lebanesemommy (Jul 13, 2018)

tegee26 said:


> lebanesemommy said:
> 
> 
> > Indio at 9 months old. Loved his hiking experience and really enjoyed his freedom!
> ...


No problem and no hijacking here at all! I bought it from chewy.com. I truly love it! He’s wearing a medium, he’s 44lbs 

https://www.chewy.com/ultra-paws-fleece-comfort-dog-coat/dp/176022


----------



## 2Gingers (Jan 25, 2018)

Jax loves hiking, too. Lately, I have had a really hard time seeing him in the woods when he is running off leash. He blends in so well with the pine straw and dead leaves. As you can see in the photo, without his vest, he would disappear! If anyone is in need of a light-weight, high visibility vest, I recommend Ruffwear's Track Jacket ($39.95), and I'm sure it's no coincidence the ad features a Vizsla.  I ordered the Small/Medium for Jax, and he's 55 pounds. He doesn't mind putting his head through, but he hates the clips on the sides. I have to distract him with a crunchy treat while I snap him in. There is quite a bit of extra slack on the sides, but a Small would be way too small for him.

Enjoy your hiking adventures!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

our newest find for Bende. it works for conditions around 40-50 F and any speed of running. for temperatures below he has one with the self warming-heat reflective technology. for just running in bushes i put a hunting vest on them to protect the belly.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07855Q174/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your replies.

I bought Milo (48-lbs and not getting much bigger/heavier.....he's a peanut for a male V) this one directly from Ruff Wear; on the recommendation from our trainer: https://ruffwear.com/collections/winter-dog-gear/products/quinzee-jacket

It has worked so far and hasn't caused any chaffing, etc. It's been bitter cold for this time of the year in NY. It is amazing how much heat gets generated when I take it off and feel underneath the jacket. BUT I don't like that fact that it doesn't wrap around him tighter....maybe it's my OCD (LOL).

I have to buy ones that I can velcro or snap around him, because he DOES NOT like his paws or legs touched whatsoever.

Anyway, I'll try the one from Chewy's and see how that works. For now at least I have the one linked above.

Many thanks and keep our V's warm!


----------



## jmamuller (Dec 28, 2018)

tegee26 said:


> Thank you everyone for your replies.
> 
> I bought Milo (48-lbs and not getting much bigger/heavier.....he's a peanut for a male V) this one directly from Ruff Wear; on the recommendation from our trainer: https://ruffwear.com/collections/winter-dog-gear/products/quinzee-jacket
> 
> ...


there is a Canadian company, Chilly Dog, that makes excellent coats that fit a vizsla very well. Has a huge velcro that wraps around their belly.
My vizsla male is also small (50 lbs) and it fits him very well.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I am a fan of Chillydogs for fit, but my guys aren't a huge fan of the fleece lining... they often try to rub it/roll it off.

I am a huge fan of Hurtta. We have their Ultimate Warmer jacket that I layer with their Body Warmer on those extremely cold days. They fit perfectly and provide great weather protection. The price point is a bit less than Chillydogs as well which is always a bonus!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

yup, that is what we have for Bende too for those few very cold days in the year. It is lightweight and seems durable too.


----------



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

Ruffwear makes great jackets. This one is the Ruffwear Fernie. Not for extreme cold, but works great here with temps in mid-high 30s. Hiking with a vizsla is such a joy. They are trail masters.



> https://scontent-lga3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=c69e3f42ae29798b98025fc15187edbc&oe=5CD23069


----------

